# bumpstop questions



## phreako (Mar 4, 2004)

i laid down the $70 for the koni bumpstops when i got my AGX/Prokits and rear motivational mounts...but i also got the KYB strut/shock boots...which i found out have bumpstops built into the boot (i'm a noob). now i know you're supposed to cut down the factory bumpstops if you are going to use them...but i wonder if you should cut down the bumpstop portion of the KYB boots? but it didn't look like a good idea when we were installing them, because to cut anything off of that boot would make it not function correctly or sit where it's supposed to. my other alternative was to put on the Koni bumpstops i had bought...but then i wouldn't have a boot to put on the shocks/struts, as the KYB boots have bumpstops as well, and as i just described they wouldn't fit/work properly if they're all cut up.

so my question i guess is basically what boots do people use when they want to use Koni bumpstops? are the Koni's even all that great really? i know they're supposed to make bottoming out more controlled...but wondered if it was that much better than the rubber. and also...do you think the bumpstops in the KYB boots are too long, when used with Eibach Prokits? thanks for any input.


----------



## Junbug (Oct 21, 2002)

Koni kicks a$$ over the rubber bump stops.

I didn't use the rubber boots in the rear. Fortunately, my fronts (B14) came with foam bump stops. I just cut them .25" (lower ring).

Jun


----------

